# SHS-Lionel



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

The Lionel-Flyer Group is becoming more inclusive AND is un-moderated. Here is a link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SHS-Lionel-Flyer/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dumb question, is it really a good thing that it's unmoderated?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

IMO, any good forum needs moderation to be worth participating in. One reason I enjoy this forum so well is the excellent job our mods do in keeping things relevant and spam free.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's never perfect, and I can see the attraction of an unmoderated forum at times. OTOH, most of the time, you'll get a few that run amuck and spoil it for everyone. There is very little in the way of moderation called for in this forum, most people rarely jump the rails.


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

We decided to expand the new group to include ALL new Flyer from all manufacturers. Here is the link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Modern-Flyer/


----------

